# 2017 k&n intake question



## iceman490 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not sure if this in the right spot, but I have recently installed a k&n intake system on a 2017 cruze lt hatchback, when I installed it I had the battery unplugged after driving to work which is about 40 miles and it seems to just burn through gas now with no change to my driving habits. My question is do i need to tune this, have it programmed at the dealer or just return the intake haha. Attached is from fill up to about 28 miles

Thank you









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

a tune will help but intakes dont really do much for performance without a tune and it may cause your gas mileage to down also up to you what you want to do


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> a tune will help but intakes dont really do much for performance without a tune and it may cause your gas mileage to down also up to you what you want to do


ive seen lots of stuff about aftermarket and cold air intake actually sucking in more hot air than the factory system on top of reducing power. maybe if its tuned specifically for the car but most cold air intakes just look cool even though its clearly pulling air from the engine bay vs outside the car, even with those cold boxes or whatever.

same goes for aftermarket exhaust that isnt just a muffler mod.

i mean engines like the cruze's run lean, air isnt the limiting reactant its usually the gas, adding air more freely without increasing the injectors performance isnt doing anything...other than maybe making the car run too lean easier, and of course sucking in hot engine bay air.

stuff like this made sense on carbureted engines and older port injection that soaked the piston in fuel.

Also, my car gets 26-35 on my commute, granted i sit for about 5min before i go into work with the car on which doesnt help. If im gunning the car around and not cruising between ill get 27mpg.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have just a k&n dropin filter in my car and i didnt really see any increase in mpg or power lol but i never have to replace the filter so meh


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

40.1 mpg? seems ok to me - then again I average my mpg over 500 miles - 28 miles seems hard to get an accurate result.

JK


----------



## iceman490 (Jul 4, 2018)

Yeah this was my fault everyone. At some point between that fill up and installation the air filter had so much oil on it that it slipped off the pipe. All is well thanks everyone 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

